# Light fixtures 60"-72"



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone on here knows where I can get a 60" or 72" Light fixture in B.C??

I also want EVERYONE on this website to know that I have made the BIGGEST MISTAKE in purchasing a
ODYSSEA LIGHT FIXTURE off ebay from TOPDOGSELLER A long with his fluorescent T5 Light bulbs, at first I thought the light was good, but after examining it and reviewing it, it is complete garbage.
DO NOT GET THIS ODYSSEA LIGHT FROM THE WEBSITE Aquatraders or Ebay Period. Theres a lot of negative comments about this light online, 
What I have noticed about this light is that the light bulbs were no good(ballast problems?), One light bulb burned out on me less than a week, the fixture itself can SLIDE around and is cheap quality.
Don't make the same mistake that I did and cheap out, invest your money in a better brand like Tek, ATI, and Aquaticlife.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

have you talked with them and at least let them try to resolve your problem?

I sell lots of odyssea HOT5 dual bulbs light fixtures. The dual fixture so far has only 1 return which is a ballast problem. After I swap a new external ballast, the light works just fine.


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

From research online as you can see Aquatraders.com has poor customer service, thats why I chose to buy my light on ebay from TOPDOGSELLER. I emailed him about my T5 Flourescent Light bulb that Blew he told me that he would send me a new one and keep the old one, it is almost a week and I have no tracking or what so ever. I also noticed his negative feedbacks about this light fixture. I forgot to also mention when i received my fixture I got a dent on the Reflector(the mirror that reflects light), but whatever.


charles said:


> have you talked with them and at least let them try to resolve your problem?
> 
> I sell lots of odyssea HOT5 dual bulbs light fixtures. The dual fixture so far has only 1 return which is a ballast problem. After I swap a new external ballast, the light works just fine.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I see. Just curious, which model you have?


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

charles said:


> I see. Just curious, which model you have?


I have the Odyssea 60" Quad 320W w/ Timer


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of problem you have with it, perhaps I can try to see if I have parts for you. I don't carry the timer models though.


----------



## beastmode604 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nah, it's okay I don't want to spend anymore money on this light I'm just going to buy a aquaticlife light instead. thank you


----------

